# Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt



## matze2109 (17. November 2014)

Hallo, hat irgendwer schon Erfahrung mit der Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?


----------



## harzer-bub (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

worauf im speziellen bezieht sich deine Frage.

ansonsten.... JA


----------



## matze2109 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wie läuft die ab und was sind im Vergleich zum normalen fischereischein sachliche Verbote?


----------



## harzer-bub (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

was meinst du mit sachlichen Verboten?
wir sind nicht bei der Jagt.
theoretisch in einem ca 20 min prüfungsgespräch.
du darfst eben nur auf friedfische damit fischen.
ergo alles Verboten womit du gezielt auf raubfische angelst.
das betrifft nicht die wurmrute ,o.Ä
aber das alles lernst du in einem Vorbereitungskurs am besten


----------



## harzer-bub (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

...der ist aber nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben

mein rat, mach gleich den Richtigen Schein, ....


----------



## Kouta (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der richtige Schein geht genauso einfach. In SA gibt es einen fragenkatalog mit um die 120 fragen ... mehr nicht. Die auswendig zu lernen ist ein einfaches. Der mündliche teil ist auch einfach, kann man quasi nicht durchfallen.
des weiteren ist der friedfischschein bzw. Richtig jugendfischereischein ab dem 18. Lebensjahr nichtmehr machbar sofern ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Grüße


----------



## matze2109 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Naja den jugendfischereischein hatte ich vor 16 jahren mal mit 14 gemacht, dann war mir jagen wichtiger und jetzt kam durch den Vater meiner Freundin das Angeln wieder in den Fokus. Wollte eigentlich den Friedfischschein(der seit 2013 als vereinfachter Fischereischein machbar ist) machen weil kein Lehrgang notwendig ist in SA um mit meinem Schwiegervater in spe mal mit zum Angeln zu fahren.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Tu Dir und Deinem Schwiegervater in spe den Gefallen und nimm den "großen" Schein mit...  Der Weg zur Tochter führt immer über den Schwiegervater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :q


----------



## Kouta (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Eben selbst gelesen, dass es seit 2013 den friedfischschein gibt den jeder machen kann. 
Denke Fragebogen ausn inet suchen , lernen und die friedfische in de lernen. Ansonsten einfach mal bei einen Verein anfragen, was man wissen muss.

ansonsten eben Standard: fischarten( auch raubfisch bzgl. Unterscheidung) , merkmale, organaufbau, waidgerechte Tötung,  Mindestmaß und schonzeiten, sowie hälterung und Angelgerät / methoden / zusammenbau. Was auch nicht fehlen darf,  ist das fischereigesetz.

im großem und ganzem kann man mit dem wissen auch den großen angelschein machen


----------



## matze2109 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mir fehlt nur die Zeit für den Kurs,  die Fragen sind wirklich nicht so schwer. Da musste ich damals für den Jagdschein mehr lernen[emoji6]


----------



## Kouta (18. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Seminare werden idr. Auch Wochenende angeboten,  bei manchen vereinen auch als schnelle Variante.  Meine zwischen 2 und 4 wochenenden. 
Ich kann es gut nachvollziehen,  das einem das we zu schade ist, aber wenn man am angeln hängen bleibt,  ärgert msn sich das man nochmal die Prüfung zahlen muss und fie schein kosten. 
Für fünf jahre müsste der schein um die 50 kosten, Lebenszeit ca. 250€


----------



## matze2109 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ok dann werde ich mich doch mal mit einem Verein hier in der Gegend kurzschließen.


----------



## Kouta (19. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mit scbein kosten meine ich natürlich die Ausstellung vom amt. Je nach gegend dürfte ein großer fischereischein mit seminar, Prüfungen und  Ausstellung auf 5 jahre um die 200 Euro kosten.


----------



## berndheidem (19. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo!
ich habe am 25.11.2014 meinen fischereischein gemacht.
werdegang wie folgt:
1. lehrgang 30 stunden 70 euro
2. prüfung 56 euro
3. schein für 5 jahre 60 euro (lebenslang 275 Euro)
seit diesem jahr sind es 621 fragen aber alles nicht so schwer,da die antworten eigentlich logisch sind.ich hatte mir eine app 
(angelschein sachsen anhalt) runtergeladen und immer mal ein wenig geübt,dann ist es ganz leicht.ich hatte in der schriftlichen prüfung nur 1 fehler.die mündliche ist ganz einfach,mehr wie ein gespräch mit hilfestellung.


----------



## Kouta (19. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Sage ja in dem mündlichen teil kann man eigtl nicht durchfallen.  
Die seminar kosten variieren je nach verein und wo man die macht. Manchen wollen weniger, manche mehr. Dazu kommt noch ob leih Bücher ausgeteilt werden oder ob sie erworben werden müssen

grüße

p.s. schade das es jetzt so viele fragen sind


----------



## matze2109 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Friedfischprüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Danke für Antworten.  Aber da ich am We zu gern jagen gehe war meine Idee der Friedfischschein, damit ich mit Schwiegerpapa in spe legal ein paar Maden baden kann. Was ist eigentlich mit Raubfisch als Beifang,  muss ich die wieder zurück setzen? ?? Und wie ist die Gesetzeslage um damit am durchmischt besetzten Forellenteich zu angeln?


----------



## Seppel97 (5. November 2022)

Hallo wie ist das wenn man die jugendfischerei Prüfung gemacht hat 

Muss man den friedfischschein neu machen trotz diesen prüfungszeugnisses das man die bestanden hat


----------



## Schilfsänger (5. November 2022)

Nabend,

nein, den Friedfischschein musst Du nicht neu machen! Ich glaube aber das ein Friedfischschein beantragt werden muss, oder Du machst eben den "großen" Schein.


----------

